# Wo Echolot leihen?



## AngelChris (5. Januar 2005)

Nach langem hin und her überlegen hab ich mich jetzt entschieden ein echolot für norwegen zu leihen. Jetzt hba ich ein problem, denn ich weiß nicht wo. Hab in einem alten katalog gesehen, dass man die bie ofenloch leihen kann. die Homepage die dort angegeben war, www.ofenloch.com , funktioniert bie mir nicht, daher suche ich noch weitere anbieter.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

Moin Chris,
gibt es denn keinen Händler bei dir in der Nähe mit dem du persönlich sprechen kannst und die Sache aushandeln kannst? Das ist doch sicher am besten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

Schau doch mal bei AWS auf die Seite. Die haben einen Echolot und GPS Verleihservice. #h


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

hallo chris #h

oder du versuchst es hier oder hier #h


----------



## Kunze (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

Hallo Christoph!

Angelsport Ofenloch. #h


----------



## AngelChris (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

Danke sieht ja alles ganz gut aus.  

Kunze:
deinen link hatte ich auch schonmal, aber da finde ich nur produkte wie futter also keine weiteren produkte wie ruten rollen echolot etc. verreibt ofenloch diese nichtmehr?


----------



## Nick_A (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Echolot leihen?*

Hi Chris #h

beim fachversand-stollenwerk.de kannst Du meines Wissens nach auch Echolote ausleihen...die haben auch eine sehr große Echolotauswahl! 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------

